# Tracing blood line?



## sea0fblack (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey this is the first time on the site. i bought a pit 9 months ago from a "breeder" for what i would say is pretty cheap... i have been around alot of pits in the past as i was a vet tech. so i can clearly see it is a pure pit sadly he did not give me any paper work just his word he was a red nose and had his first set of shots. i saw other post on here that said unless you can trace the mother u cant trace the pups blood line.... my question was is there anyway i can do a type of blood or dna test on my pup to trace its line.. im not sure if the akc or any other orgs. record dogs blood or dna when they get blood line papers has anyone heard of this way to trace? im not wanting to know to be able to breed or anything its just something id my self like to know about my dog.. and here is a pic of him like i said i was told he was a pure breed rednose


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

well he obviously isnt a red nose lol , thats purely just a color . and unless you have some sort of ped you cant trace the lines , no DNA test will tell you what you have as far as bloodlines , you would be lucky enough if it tells you the breed [ some people do dNA to see if there dogs are purebred or what mixes are in them} i have heard though that this test isnt all that accurate and can be have questionable outcomes. very cute though , we had that same spider toy [petsmart? lol} but loki destroyed it like a few days after lol. whats his name?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Well, sadly you were taken, as a "red nose" is nothing more than the description of the dog's nose and not an indication of a "type" of pit bull. Not to mention your dog's nose is black and not red. 

And no, as far as I know there is no way to track a dog's bloodline via dna. Someone correct me if I am wrong but I belive that dna test are generally performed to confirm parentage of a litter, but not actually traceable beyond that.

Also, the AKC does not recognize apbt as a breed. Reuputable registries that do recognize the abpt include UKC and ADBA. American Stafforshire Terriers are an AKC breed, however.


----------



## sea0fblack (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks for all the info well what i was told.. and like a sucker believed is the diff btwn a red and blue nose was how "pure" or what type of pit the dog is pretty much was told blue nose pits mostly have black nose's and trace black longer then a red nose as history ... so when i saw the black nose i questioned it but at the price i got it at and seeing his over all color i believed that was why his nose was red. so then my guess would be as good as anyone elses if he was red or blue nose? .. and yea pet smart the only reason why the spyder looks so good is cus i bought it for him that day lol 3 days later all i found was a leg lol.. and his name is spook


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol well spook is adorable, the only thing blue and red nose refer to is the color of the dogs nose lol. i see alot of ads on craigslist advertising half red nose half bluenose pups lmao and see a picture of a black nosed brindle dog. at least you found a good source for info here and im sure you will be learning alot about the breed just from reading. ask anything you need help with theres alot of people here to give advice. and keep the pictures comming , i love black dogs


----------



## sea0fblack (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks for all the help i was very very mislead lol... and yea i love black dogs also that and that gray-ish "blue" color


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry you were told some wrong things but at least you have that adorable little guy  He looks a lot like my boy Dosia when he was younger


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

ha ha ha....that spider toy wouldn't last 5mins at my house...specially having 2 dogs who both want everything for themselves


----------



## sea0fblack (Jan 3, 2011)

@kg very true my outlook on him did not chance one bit papers or no papers it was just more like a hmm i wonder where he came from type thing.. and to what you said.. i dont think i ever had a dog that had people come up and tell me "he looks just like____" ever in my life lol i guess he just has one of those dopey faces everyone relates to lol @rojas the funny thing is before that spider he never ripped apart any of his toys.. so i thought he would have savored the spider seeing how well he took care of this stuff lol... tho after he ripped that spider up none of his other toys were ever the same, it was like it triggered the toy killer in him lol


----------



## ah pits (Apr 14, 2010)

*HE'S A GOOD LOOKING BOY.*


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL at the spider triggering his inner toy killer lmao , my girl Luna loves her toys and always treats them well but if cali or loki get ahold of them they are toast lol . And since I dont usually pay attention as to who has the toy i usually find them torn to shreds in the back of the jumbo kennel lol.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

He's a good looking boy for sure! Like everyone said red and blue nose is just a gimmick a lot of so called "breeders" use to get people. My dog is a rednose, as in she has a red nose. Nothing special about it, other than color.  And as far as toys go, my dog can destroy anything in a matter of minutes, she's even detroyed kongs, which claim be to "indestructable"...lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwww, Spook is freakin adorable, coming from a lover of rednose and red dogs, and if ya look at my siggy you can see, lol. I have two rednose dogs and two that have/had black noses, it is strictly a color, but I ma very ahppy to see that you are giving him a lovin home, papers don't make the dog,  no matter what, just love him


----------

